# Gulf of Carpentaria 2012 - Touching bases for now



## murd

Came back the other nite from the latest GOC adventure in one piece. Reports will follow in due course once I sort through too many pictures and vids and my diary.

In summary, this has been my greatest trip to date and there is so much to write about I really don't know where to start. Barra PBs were smashed, as was the Zook's suspension and body parts. Definitely one of the highlights was the sinkhole and dramas it involved to actually get there. I remember in 2010 I didn't include many fish photos in the report because nothing really big was caught - this will differ in the G12 'novel'!

Naturally, there is always one heart-stopping moment on these trips in the yak and G12 didn't disappoint - I won't say anything yet about what happened but it scared me more than the Longy GWS incident or even that croc bite on the yak in 2010. Yes, I really thought my number was up on this occasion...

The trip was hard on the Suzuki but she kept on going and got me home safely. An amazing car, considering she pushed over the 414,400 kay mark as I pulled up at my house late on Sunday nite.

So, please be patient for any reports.

Cheers,
Rick (and Frankie)
'The Fugitives' (why 'The Fugitives' - err, you'll have to wait and see!)


----------



## Junglefisher

Very jealous.


----------



## Guest

Oh man... Teaser... Bring on the full report!!!


----------



## keza

Baited breath.

ps.
I know it should be Bated breath but it just seemed somehow more appropriate.


----------



## Zed

keza said:


> it just seemed somehow more appropriate.


Have you been eating tinned sardines?

murd, can't wait for your travelog. Beer and popcorn and I'll have a great time. Congratulations on making it back _with_ 'Zuki.


----------



## squidlips

look forward to it!


----------



## anselmo

keza said:


> Baited breath.
> 
> ps.
> I know it should be Bated breath but it just seemed somehow more appropriate.


Baited breath is correct for the saltwater fly 

Looking forward to the report


----------



## Scott

Fantastic, i can't wait.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Excellent!

Heading off to the shed to roast some coffee......should be ready to put through the machine by about Sunday, mid-morning ish...... Lets say 10am shall we............


----------



## Physhopath

Don't rush there, make sure there is part 1 
Then make us all wait.


----------



## Geoffw

A favourite part of the country but I never considered a yak up there. Waiting excitedly for the report.


----------



## MrX

Welcome back Rick!

Any girls in this one? A great rugged adventure needs a quixotic slant as well (with pics).

"I won't say anything yet about what happened but it scared me more than the Longy GWS incident or even that croc bite on the yak in 2010. Yes, I really thought my number was up on this occasion..."


----------



## suehobieadventure

Great trip report teaser. Just enough info to ensure interest is maximised but Murd we have all read your previous reports on places that legendary Suzi has been and I know I want to read more so Come On get to it. You don't need a holiday to recover :lol: :lol: :lol: 
seriously though you write a brilliant report and glad to hear you got back safe and sound.


----------



## thenuclearone

Amen to him being back safe and sound. I watched that footage of the croc attack on the buffalo in the NT a few weeks back and i'd never be able to relax on that sort of water.


----------



## kayakone

For God's sake Murd, get on with it, or I'm going to report you for inordinate* delays in Trip Reporting!

 Inordinate: - disproportionate, dizzying, exorbitant, extortionate, extreme, gratuitous, immoderate, intemperate, irrational, outrageous, overindulgent, overmuch, preposterous, supererogatory, superfluous, surplus, too much, towering, uncalled-for, unconscionable, uncurbed, undue, unmeasurable, unreasonable, unrestrained, untempered, unwarranted, wanton, wasteful  :lol:

As _they_ said, we await with baited bated breath, but if you don't hurry up some of us may no longer be breathing.

trev


----------



## jimmy34

Can we get an email notification when Murd puts up the first installment......??


----------



## keza

jimmy34 said:


> Can we get an email notification when Murd puts up the first installment......??


If Rick or someone else posts a link in this thread, you'll get it as a new post.


----------



## murd

Be patient guys. I'm still 'patching up the car' after 5 weeks of abuse on some totally crap NT roads and bush tracks. That takes priority for the moment. Mainly suspension damage/wear at this stage. i haven't found any cracks in the chassis so far which is a miracle and my 'plastibond' repair on the muffler held up so I won't need it welded which is a bonus.


----------



## anselmo




----------



## paulo

keza said:


> Baited breath.
> 
> ps.
> I know it should be Bated breath but it just seemed somehow more appropriate.


x2. Also got the bait thing happening here.


----------



## BIGKEV

missingdna said:


> oh by the way Murd, that fantastic pic you showed me came through great. tho i have to top it with the video action i caught of you and that monster fish. ill send down the stick drive with all the action this week.!!!
> 
> frankie


You're just taking the piss and teasing us all now.....

Forget sending the stick open a dropbox account and share the photos instantly!!!!


----------



## RangaOutback

Your MURDering me. Every opportunity I get I scour the trip reports.......:-(

Home alone, no wife looking for something to read as I enjoy a scotch


----------



## keza

patwah said:


> RangaOutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home alone, no wife looking for something to read as I enjoy a scotch
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Goat porn
Click to expand...

Self promotion should go in the commercial section Paddy.


----------



## Cuda

The natives are getting restless Murd - part 1 is required soon :lol:


----------



## murd

Cuda said:


> part 1 is required soon


Okay, good news is that I am working on Part 1 and am happy with the layout to date. Something a little different this time is that I have kind of done it more in a book format, for all those people that have asked that i write a book on my adventures. Naturally that means a little more text to read (and write) but you will still be able to scroll down to the photos and vids if you don't want the 'deep' issue. I can see at this stage though that I have a lot of work to do to complete it but am enjoying the challenge, and I get a buzz showing everyone at my work pictures of giant fish then wowing the girlies with rugged tales of the outback!


----------



## Barrabundy

You know it's got to be ipad friendly dont you!


----------



## TheFishinMusician

murd said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> part 1 is required soon
> 
> 
> 
> I can see at this stage though that I have a lot of work to do to complete it but am enjoying the challenge, and I get a buzz showing everyone at my work pictures of giant fish then wowing the girlies with rugged tales of the outback!
Click to expand...

Small group i used to play in, the only acceptable excuse for being late to rehearsal was if you were "wowing" the girlies.
Take all the time you need ;-)


----------



## Zed

The Fishin' Musician said:


> murd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> part 1 is required soon
> 
> 
> 
> I can see at this stage though that I have a lot of work to do to complete it but am enjoying the challenge, and I get a buzz showing everyone at my work pictures of giant fish then wowing the girlies with rugged tales of the outback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small group i used to play in, the only acceptable excuse for being late to rehearsal was if you were "wowing" the girlies.
> Take all the time you need ;-)
Click to expand...

And we (I?) want a TR of that, too.


----------



## Barrabundy

Hey murd, did you see any of these around the place?

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/ar ... _news.html


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Zed said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small group i used to play in, the only acceptable excuse for being late to rehearsal was if you were "wowing" the girlies.
> Take all the time you need ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> And we (I?) want a TR of that, too.
Click to expand...

Well, this one time, at band camp.......


----------



## Zed

Funny, you don't strike me as a flautist.


----------



## Guest

Zed said:


> Funny, you don't strike me as a flautist.


You should see where he can fit a trombone


----------



## TheFishinMusician

nezevic said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you don't strike me as a flautist.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see where he can fit a trombone
Click to expand...

It's not so much where I fit it, it's how I blow it after fitting it there ;-)


----------



## Zed

Blame murd. Like 2y/o's, we need constant direction or we're into the cupboards.


----------



## murd

Christ will youse guys please settle down!

Here's a teaser photo to shut yas up.

You can all play 'guess the size'!


----------



## thenuclearone

Good to see the fruits of your travelling labour (remote area's) paying off.


----------



## Zed

I'm guessing Penn 4500.


----------



## Barrabundy

1.3


----------



## TheFishinMusician

640x480


----------



## sbd

0.00522 furlongs*

*disclaimer, I had a pie with Rick this morning, so I probably don't qualify for a prize.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

sbd said:


> 0.00522 furlongs*
> 
> *disclaimer, I had a pie with Rick this morning, so I probably don't qualify for a prize.


Safer communities together.


----------



## Junglefisher

34cm.


----------



## scoman

double XL


----------



## kayakone

Zed said:


> I'm guessing Penn 4500.


I reckon it's a 5000, so that fish _might_ be a reasonable size.

trev


----------



## keza

6 inches.


----------



## spooled1

Onya Rick - I look forward to reading


----------



## thenuclearone

It's just getting rude now Murd!!!


----------



## Cuda

thenuclearone said:


> It's just getting rude now Murd!!!


Like I said before........... the natives are getting restless - and I don't mean the native fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyp

I have no patience. Get writing. I expect a 35 page report by 8am tomorrow! That is all


----------



## murd

Youse wanted a book last time - so you're gettin' a book! (with lots of piccies and vids)

No ETA yet as books take longer to put together than everyday trip reports.


----------



## kayakone

murd said:


> Youse wanted a book last time - so you're gettin' a book! (with lots of piccies and vids)
> 
> No ETA yet as books take longer to put together than everyday trip reports.


Not acceptable. Well maybe, if we can all have free signed copies.If not we'll pay. 

Get writin' Murd.

trev


----------



## keza

murd said:


> Youse wanted a book last time - so you're gettin' a book! (with lots of piccies and vids)
> 
> No ETA yet as books take longer to put together than everyday trip reports.


Fiction or non fiction ?
Can we have wizards ?


----------



## keza

Just make the whole thing up and call it:
WHAT A CROC


----------



## TheFishinMusician

keza said:


> Just make the whole thing up and call it:
> WHAT A CROC


Any more like that & I'll take 10 points from gryffindor.


----------



## RangaOutback

Hey Murd

Any eta on the release of your long awaited trip report?

Thommo


----------



## murd

Done the first draft and proof reading it - which means I change most of it!. Seems a bit long for a forum post at the moment but wanted to express the journey a little differently to last time - hence the 'book' format. Starting to think I've given myself too much work though.

Remember Thommo, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## suehobieadventure

I am more than happy to read a long drawn out account from you, always a good read COME ON just post it. PLEASE........................


----------



## anselmo

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youse wanted a book last time - so you're gettin' a book! (with lots of piccies and vids)
> 
> No ETA yet as books take longer to put together than everyday trip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction or non fiction ?
> Can we have wizards ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and swords and mulled wine
Click to expand...

and clothes made of boiled leather served with herb crusted meat
oh wait thats been done already (game of thrones)


----------



## Thegaff

They are top books.


----------



## Ado

murd said:


> Done the first draft and proof reading it - which means I change most of it!. Seems a bit long for a forum post at the moment but wanted to express the journey a little differently to last time - hence the 'book' format. Starting to think I've given myself too much work though.
> 
> Remember Thommo, good things come to those who wait!


Bugger it. Go straight to Kindle.


----------



## BigBrother

The things you see in your backyard , heading down the river for a swim.


----------



## Brc226

Hi Murd,
All the trip reports to date have been an awesome read so don't worry too much about the length. As long as the site will accept the upload, I will be more than happy to take my time to wade through the content.


----------



## thenuclearone

Bump


----------



## thenuclearone

Actually just as a teaser, how big was the croc?????


----------



## drewob

Another Bump....Where is this report?


----------



## keza

drewob said:


> Another Bump....Where is this report?


He's gone back for a couple of photos he needed for the report.


----------



## scater

Murd, as an English teacher, I'd be happy to proof-read it for you. Send me what you've got so far.


----------



## keza

scater said:


> Murd, as an English teacher, I'd be happy to proof-read it for you. Send me what you've got so far.


He has posted a teaser up here :
http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/War-Peace-LN-Tolstoy/9780141025117


----------



## Cuda

I think Murd's having a lend of us all here, or he's deliberately building the suspense to the point of utter despair like they do on those TV shows when someone's about to be booted off the show and the host waits for an eternity before uttering the words of doom for the person being voted off :twisted: 
Was this NT trip all just a fantasy Murd, or were you abducted by aliens these last few weeks and subjected to probing in all sorts of horrible places and have only just been returned to earth :-? :lol:


----------



## Ado

Give the man a break. He's still building the sound stage.


----------



## actionsurf

I love the suspense. 6 page report and no trip yet :lol:

This is gonna be good !!


----------



## keza

Bugger it, I think I'll skip the book and wait for the movie.


----------



## murd

This is too funny!  
Remember, you all wanted a 'book' which is why the hold up. Blame yourselves that I'm taking so long! But, looking at the end of the tunnel which is good news. I can proof read okay, it's just the style I keep changing as I don't want people 'yawning' through it.

Frankie is the real star of Part 1 - I warned him last night when he rang :lol:


----------



## RangaOutback




----------



## kayakone

Give him a break guys. Books take time. Bryce Courtney just died after finishing his latest book. We don't want that happening to Murd.

trev


----------



## scater

No we don't. Near death during the story though...


----------



## dru

Nup. Lost me. Post the bloody thing, I'm not hanging on what will come. Sort it post it.

DNA, I have the connection now... The Darwin thing definitely does not apply. Murd, just post.


----------



## dru

We'll have to disagree with your folks then, I AM looking forward to the book.


----------



## Barrabundy

Will there be a collectors edition on sale before Christmas? It would sell well with a free soft plastic or maybe a special lift out map and colouring page for the kids.


----------



## Barrabundy

Now here's an idea, how about a "Murds Gulf Taste of Fear Free Sample satchel"?


----------



## murd

Barrabundy said:


> Now here's an idea, how about a "Murds Gulf Taste of Fear Free Sample satchel"?


Seriously, what would people do with a packet of soiled budgie smugglers?


----------



## Barrabundy

cjbfisher said:


> 7 pages and 7 weeks of mindless twaddle, I had to wade through to get to this point. All the time, thinking to myself, "Geez this is gunna be good".
> FFS, post the [email protected]*king report. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Please.


Yeah, that's why I just tacked the above few comments on without even reading the rest.


----------



## keza

Couple more days and we'll move it to OFF TOPIC.


----------



## scater

Don't post it till the end of next week Rick, that way I'll be out of Aurukun and can have a beer while I read it!


----------



## anselmo

Post it on Xmas eve so we have 2 days out of work to enjoy it and give it the attention it deserves without disturbance


----------



## Brc226

Can't let this one fall off the Radar!


----------



## murd

Hey all, I'm about ready to upload this now once I get the videos onto Youtube and make sure they link properly to the post. Everything else is done. Yes really, I've finished it! The linked photos look great, they're big resos and there's stacks of them. The vids are nice and short too and more a 'thumbnail' of what went on than a boring long movie about crap. This really has been a monumental task and I've enjoyed following this continuing post about 'nothing' and the comments along the way.

Mods, please wipe this off the trip reports once the real thing comes out so we don't get confused.


----------



## Brc226

Alright ....
Really looking forward to your report Murd. The last one was a flippin awesome read. A memorable moment in the last report besides the attack was the strange lights in the lake and the year prior to that was the stand off between Junglefisher and the large salty. From the sounds of it, this years report is going to top the lot.


----------



## thenuclearone

murd said:


> Hey all, I'm about ready to upload this now once I get the videos onto Youtube and make sure they link properly to the post. Everything else is done. Yes really, I've finished it! The linked photos look great, they're big resos and there's stacks of them. The vids are nice and short too and more a 'thumbnail' of what went on than a boring long movie about crap. This really has been a monumental task and I've enjoyed following this continuing post about 'nothing' and the comments along the way.
> 
> Mods, please wipe this off the trip reports once the real thing comes out so we don't get confused.


Amazing stuff. Your trip reports up there are some of the best stuff i have ever read. Where you go and what you do with the Yaks is utterly unique.


----------



## kayakone

murd said:


> Hey all, I'm about ready to upload this now once I get the videos onto Youtube and make sure they link properly to the post. Everything else is done. Yes really, I've finished it!


Thanks Murd/ Top effort.

I'm ordering popcorn and beer.

trev


----------

